# La Sirene Saison Yeast, Ferment Schedule Advice



## Charst (15/3/12)

Ok I tried the new La Sirene Saison, Delicious light fruity Saison, bottle has a clear vertical yeast line showing where it stuck to the bottle as it settled. 
I read the below article and decided I'm going to pinch the yeast. 

http://www.theage.com.au/executive-style/t...0128-1qmbb.html

Cultured up on a stir plate at 18-20 and noted more banana than expected in the smell. After tasting the settled starter i got more of the fruits and the spiciness. The yeast is throwing elements of all the right flavours but being its not commercially available and no-one I know of has experience brewing with the yeast. 

Should I just treat it like Dupont and Ramp it right up? or like treat like 3711 which is recommended by Wyyeast to not go above 25, so I'm worried i could go too far.
Having said that I ran my 3711 to 29 and made a decent saison.

So Ive gone for it and pitched 4 litres built on stir plate and settled out into 40 litres last sunday. Held with temp controller at 19 for 3 days and now ramping up at .5 a degree every 12 hours.

primary planned for a further 9 days then i'll check gravity at 7. 

how high should I go? thought on trying a new yeast. Cheers


----------



## fawnroux (15/3/12)

Are you on Twitter at all Charst? 

I'm not able to answer your question, but you could always ask the brewers if you're keen. Twitter account @jblasirene


----------



## Charst (15/3/12)

thefawnroux said:


> Are you on Twitter at all Charst?
> 
> I'm not able to answer your question, but you could always ask the brewers if you're keen. Twitter account @jblasirene




Thanks I'll give it a Crack


----------



## doon (15/3/12)

I ran 3711 up to 35 and it was fine


----------



## Dazza88 (15/3/12)

i ferment one low, harvest yeast and then ferment one high.

easy.


----------



## Quintrex (15/3/12)

My opinion is that La Sirene tastes just like 3711, I also highly doubt that they have a unique yeast strain that is not commercially available.

In keeping with this, I'd go lower as per conditions for 3711.

Another reason to go lower, worst case scenario: with going lower you have a nice but less characterful beer than you want, go high and you could end up with a tipper. 

In line with the previous advice, go low for your first use of it and if you're happy you 'could' push it higher the next time.


----------



## Charst (15/3/12)

Cheers boys
Ive emailed the brewer for advice. we'll see how he feels about someone pinching his yeast then asking how to use it :lol: 

I was thinking about not raising above about 25 (recommended max for 3711)
I'm fermenting both batches side by side (one has 50g of Rose petals and 10g Dried Lavender, otherwise same recipe) and already pitched so can't single out ferment temps.
Must say the Starter tasted different to the 3711 I've previously built up, 3711 was a little more citrusy Belgian wit characters, las siren had this but I didn't get the spicy character in my 3711 starter, but It was quite a while ago and built up using a different method.

so we'll see how it preforms.


----------



## Nick JD (16/3/12)

Rose petals and lavender? That's gonna remove hair from your chest!


----------



## Charst (17/3/12)

Nick JD said:


> Rose petals and lavender? That's gonna remove hair from your chest!



Plenty on my back to compensate  

going to go take some gravity samples later this arvo. i'll find out pretty quick if its out of balance i think. hoped for it to be pretty subtle.

american brewery southhampton makes a saison with flowers.

from site: 

Cuve des Fleurs roughly translates to "batch of the flowers". This most distinctive ale is flavored with a variety of edible flowers. Aromatic and medicinal flowers such as Lavender, Chamomile, Calendula, Rose Hips and Hops (they’re flowers too!) are added to this special brew to impart a distinct aroma and flavor.


http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/1628/18630


----------



## La Sirene (17/3/12)

Hey, my first post on AHB! Thanks for having me  

Hi Charst, thanks for your email- glad to hear you enjoyed the beer. A friend told me that you'd posted on AHB, so I thought I'd reply here for the benefit of anyone else who may be interested in the topic. 

In terms of fermentation temp, we cool our wort to around 20 degrees going in to the fermenter. We then let it rise naturally to around 25, and keep it around here. I think you'll find that the yeast is a pretty quick worker, and (depending on your recipe) you should expect a high level of attenuation. 

Reading through the posts above, I'd like to make a quick comment on the yeast strain question. I can assure you that our strain is not Wyeast 3711 or 3724. We went to a not inconsiderable amount of trouble (and expense) to procure it. However, it may well be the case that our strain is very closely related to one, or both, of these! Certainly the organoleptic profile of beers made with these 3 yeasts are quite similar.

Having had occasion to observe all 3 strains under a microscope, I can tell that 3711 has a consistent size and a relatively round shape, 3724 is a bit more variable in size with a more oval shape, and our strain is ovoid to elongated (almost to the point of looking like Brett). 

Anyway, hope you have fun with the yeast, and that your brews turn out delicious! I see that you're in Coburg- I'm in Northcote, so when they're ready, maybe we can do a bottle swap! :beer: 

All the best,
James
La Sirne Brewing


----------



## Dazza88 (17/3/12)

awesome to have thr brewery source reply. where can i buy this beer in brisbane? online?


----------



## Charst (17/3/12)

Thanks for the reply james and for the info. Just done some gravity tests and from 1044 to 1016 in a week. 
Tasting one against the other you can get the Lavender more than I get Rose and I can taste a more Grassyness to the flowered beer.
Beer is fermenting at 22 now and ill raise up to 25 over the next couple days.

Thanks again for the Goss once the beers ready i'll let you know!


----------



## La Sirene (17/3/12)

DazDog said:


> awesome to have thr brewery source reply. where can i buy this beer in brisbane? online?



Hi Dazdog, unfortunately our saison is only available in Victoria at the moment. We produce a relatively small amount, which gets taken fairly quickly by our current customers. Hopefully later in the year we'll be upping production, so we'll be looking at online and interstate sales. Sorry about that!


----------



## bconnery (17/5/12)

Tried in Melbourne recently. Highly recommend it.


----------



## manticle (17/5/12)

I also tried it yesterday at Beer deluxe.

I rate this and temple saison up there with beers like dupont.

Really, really good effort.


----------



## TAG (2/1/17)

Sorry to dig up such an old thread but thought this was the best spot to share my experience. It was finding this thread that gave me the confidence to have a go at harvesting this yeast.

Stepped up the yeast from one bottle of the standard saison to 150mL, then 3 days later into around 1L. Pitched into 10L of a simple 40% wheat 60% pils wort (OG 1.040), aiming to make something of a light saison for summer. Pitched at 20 deg C, may have risen to around 22 during fermentation. Pitched at 8pm, krausen by morning. Looked like all activity had stopped after 4 days, but i left it in primary for 2 weeks. Kegged up and tastes great, very refreshing and plenty of yeast character, even at the relatively low gravity and ferment temps for a modern saison. One of my favourite brews of the 80+ I've done, and definitely my preferred saison yeast. 

Plan to do again, probably with a similar grain bill but a higher OG. Will probably also bottle condition next time and go for a higher level of carbonation than my keg system is balanced for. 

Highly recommend grabbing a few bottles of this stuff and giving it a go. Wish I hadn't made such a small batch.


----------



## Engibeer (29/1/17)

I have also recultured this yeast from the bottle with extremely favourable results. I'll check beersmith for my fermentation schedule. I have a feeling it would have been at least 26C


----------

